# Guter Webspace für Shop / Datenübertragung?



## f4e (5. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Internetshop, und brauche für diesen folgende Kriterien: FTP Zugang über SSH, SSL, MySQL, Apache, PHP
Der Server sollte sehr zuverlässig sein, sprich keine Ausfälle haben, sehr schnell sein und eine schnelle Datenbankanbindung haben.
Wenn möglich auch günstig sein.

Kann mir da jemand geeigneten Webspace empfehlen?

Desweiteren habe ich ein Problem meinen Shop (oscommerce) auf einen neuen Server zu übertragen. Dort bekomme ich ständig Fehlermeldungen (configure.php ist natürlich angepasst).
Bin über dieses Forum an SmartFTP gekommen, damit komme ich aber auch nicht klar!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit, mit welchem Programm und auf welche Art ich sowas richtig übertrage?


----------



## KarinLinde (13. November 2003)

Hallo, 

für SSL brauchste ne eigene IP das kann kostspielig werden, aber sonst empfehle ich Dir *Werbung entfernt !*    ich bin auch da gehosted und die sind super....

mfg
Karin


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. November 2003)

Zur Transparenz bitte nächstes Mal hinzuschreiben, dass du zumindestens in Verbindung mit dem Anbieter stehst / es selbst bist / dein Mann ist o.ä.

Damit nicht ver Vorwurf kommt, ich würde Behauptungen in die Welt setzen. Auf  deiner Homepage findet sich ein Link auf die Domain Malvitano. Auf der von dir genannten Homepage steht im Impressum: Geschäftsführer Giovanni Malvitano.

[edit]
Begründung siehe: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=19304


----------

